# Once again .



## mmcmdl (Nov 16, 2021)

There's nothing I don't have , but can't find anything . Up to the hardware store for nails .  If I don't have a ton of nails , I don't have one .


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Nov 16, 2021)

Been there, done that!


----------



## Aukai (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## woodchucker (Nov 16, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> There's nothing I don't have , but can't find anything . Up to the hardware store for nails .  If I don't have a ton of nails , I don't have one .


As soon as you buy those nails the others will get mad, and come out and yell here I am.

I am looking for a magnetic catch I have for the closet door in my bathroom... I can't nail the door jam stops in till I find it.
I know if I go and buy another , the original will show up... and I'll be stuck with another thing I'll never need again. This is not a single magnetic catch, this is the doubles, so it holds strong. I have a hundred of the singles...


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 16, 2021)

OK , well that was the final nail ! ( no pun intended ) . The end mills can take a break , I'm going to load up nails and sheet rock screws into one container .   I think I have 10 or so that were waiting for hardware .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 16, 2021)

Aukai said:


>


What are YOU laughing at ?   I think I know .


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 16, 2021)

On my first clean out, I tossed over 50 pounds of nails and screws into the metal bin. Still have too much!
Pierre


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 16, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> As soon as you buy those nails the others will get mad, and come out and yell here I am.


Eggggg zactly


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 16, 2021)

Dave, you're bad news...    because of your cleaning, I made a mistake and started cleaning out an area of the basement to take it over from my wife and son... it's a storage area.  He's out already, has his own home, but they have a kid on the way... Anyway I should never have started. I have a bigger mess than before. Have not gained any space, and am regretting this. I was hoping cleaning this area up would help me find the catch I'm looking for, but also give me another type of work area for model planes, and electronics.

ok... I take full responsibility... was looking to pawn it off on you...  Sometimes the cleanup makes you feel like you are getting somewhere. This one, feels like ... what the hell was I thinking.

Oh, about the kid, some of the stuff was books like Dr Seuss, and others... My wife had stored away, and now if I get rid of them, I'll regret it when the kid comes over and I can read to the child.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Dave, you're bad news...    because of your cleaning, I made a mistake and started cleaning out an area of the basement to take it over from my wife and son... it's a storage area.  He's out already, has his own home, but they have a kid on the way... Anyway I should never have started. I have a bigger mess than before. Have not gained any space, and am regretting this. I was hoping cleaning this area up would help me find the catch I'm looking for, but also give me another type of work area for model planes, and electronics.
> 
> ok... I take full responsibility... was looking to pawn it off on you...  Sometimes the cleanup makes you feel like you are getting somewhere. This one, feels like ... what the hell was I thinking.
> 
> Oh, about the kid, some of the stuff was books like Dr Seuss, and others... My wife had stored away, and now if I get rid of them, I'll regret it when the kid comes over and I can read to the child.


Don't you find it difficult to throw anything away?
I decided I would go through my stuff in my shop.
I bought so much so fast, surely there are things I can sell on Ebay.
Nothing


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 16, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Don't you find it difficult to throw anything away?
> I decided I would go through my stuff in my shop.
> I bought so much so fast, surely there are things I can sell on Ebay.
> Nothing


absolutely, because as soon as I throw it out, I start looking for it... I think Alzheimer's is setting in, because I don't remember, then I search and get all bent out of shape... I think I have OCD or something because I can't stop looking for it. in the case of throwing it out, sometimes I remember that I threw it out...

Which is why I don't want to throw stuff out.


But in all seriousness, I have stuff that was my dads... I know I'll never need it, but for some reason I can't part with it. It's like having a piece of him. He got sick when we were just starting to build a relationship again... you know you're tight, then you rebel, well, we were in the rebuild stage..
Every once in a while one of his stash gets used, but its rare.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 16, 2021)

I’ve been looking for my Carmen threading kit for three weeks.
Where the hell is it?
I get it man.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 17, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I’ve been looking for my Carmen threading kit for three weeks.
> Where the hell is it?


I'll check downstairs Jeff , it could've walked to the east coast .


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Oh, about the kid, some of the stuff was books like Dr Seuss, and others... My wife had stored away, and now if I get rid of them, I'll regret it when the kid comes over and I can read to the child.



Just read him/her the Machinery's Handbook!
Plenty of pages of stories, lots of pictures, and then someone to hand down all the tools to when the time comes......  

-brino


----------



## Brento (Nov 17, 2021)

brino said:


> Just read him/her the Machinery's Handbook!
> Plenty of pages of stories, lots of pictures, and then someone to hand down all the tools to when the time comes......
> 
> -brino


If not it sure will put the kid to sleep for the dryness of information


----------



## Aukai (Nov 17, 2021)

It's all in the inflections, and delivery


----------



## Janderso (Nov 17, 2021)

brino said:


> Just read him/her the Machinery's Handbook!
> Plenty of pages of stories, lots of pictures, and then someone to hand down all the tools to when the time comes......
> 
> -brino


I do not like green eggs and ham, I do not like them Sam I am. Would you could you with a book?
A book you say.............?

My grand son loves Dr. Seuss. -Me too


----------



## rabler (Nov 18, 2021)

I just keep thinking if I only had more space to organize stuff, I could find it easier.  We all know that would just mean more space to have to dig through to find whatever it is.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2021)

well, soon you will have more space to organize... I mean fill up... Once you get that new shop up... it will never end... moving machines, moving cabinets. metal storage, tool boxes, nuts, bolts, welding, cutting, accessories... on and on.


----------

